# The I'm Addicted To Mirror Image Thread



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I just can't get enough of him, the sentence construction, the originality, the subject matter, the wit, the woo etc, the patience shown to other posters, Mirror Image should be made a moderator,* Mirror Image rocks*


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I appreciate the kind words Andante.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is my stuff:

Herbert von Karajan conducts Mirror Image (10 CDs box set) 

Mirror Image: Complete Symphonies (5 CDs)

Mirror Image: Complete piano music by Artur Rubinstein


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aramis said:


> Here is my stuff:
> 
> Herbert von Karajan conducts Mirror Image (10 CDs box set)
> 
> ...


I always somewhat preferred the 27-CD box that Bernstein recorded in live performance of Mirror Image. It's the same music as that which is included in Karajan's, but each piece is in a separate CD, are much better played, and take about twice as long to listen to. It's like _immersing oneself_ in Mirror Image! And it costs a quarter as much also.

(I'm sorry, I couldn't resist the temptation as regards conductors!)


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay - Kiwi humour!


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Andante said:


> I just can't get enough of him, the sentence construction, the originality, the subject matter, the wit, the woo etc, the patience shown to other posters, Mirror Image should be made a moderator,* Mirror Image rocks*


Your sarcasm and recession made me laugh ...but I have to say that "Verklärung" of JTech82 to Mirror Image was nearly miraculous and now he is truly a very nice member.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

confuoco said:


> Your sarcasm and recession made me laugh ...but I have to say that "Verklärung" of JTech82 to Mirror Image was nearly miracolous and now he is truly a very nice member.


From Caterpillar to Butterfly and we didn't even have an "ugly bug ball" Mr Ives would turn in his grave


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

confuoco said:


> Your sarcasm and recession made me laugh ...but I have to say that "Verklärung" of JTech82 to Mirror Image was nearly miracolous and now he is truly a very nice member.


Fully agreed.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

In all honesty guys, I care too much about classical music to do something foolish and make people not like me.

I guess in many ways I am a changed man when it comes to this forum. I think my biggest problem was myself. Once I got over me, I was able to talk to people in a more civil way.

I'm trying to take some cues from other members here and try to avoid unnecessary confrontation. As I told Tapkaara in another thread, it really isn't worth arguing with people over something as trivial as a composer and their music.

I do, however, enjoy a good discussion about a composer's music as long as it remains positive. For me, it's more important to talk about who I like than who I don't like and this is something I'm really working on and trying to improve.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, well, that's very good. ^^ You really did start to get a little too.. defensive over some things. Still though, it was a shame when you were gone, as you really did bring something to this forum. 

I'm glad you're back. *bows* Truly, this forum would seem a great deal emptier without you.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Funny how Jtech/Mirror Image was once the arch villain of the forum, now he's one of the nicest guys here...


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

WELL. I wouldn't have called him an "arch villain" or anything. I've always liked him, sans the for mentioned volatile trait.  (Then again, I've never gotten into it with him...)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Funny how Jtech/Mirror Image was once the arch villain of the forum, now he's one of the nicest guys here...


Lol...I'm not sure if I can accept that compliment or not Tapkaara. I appreciate it, but I'm just trying to be a better person.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

It almost brings a tear to your eye!...


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the title of this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I like the title of this thread.


Your just saying that to get the thread going again, just want to get back into the limelight, I would add a couple of smileys but you may not like that lol


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Your just saying that to get the thread going again, just want to get back into the limelight, I would add a couple of smileys but you may not like that lol


That's right. I wanted to bump this thread back up. It's delightfully original and promotes a worthy cause.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Yes - To MI*

I have to get my daily fix of those witty and knowledgeable posts. A day without MI's comments is like a Symphony without a score

Thanks for all the comments - you're a staple here!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> I have to get my daily fix of those witty and knowledgeable posts. A day without MI's comments is like a Symphony without a score
> 
> Thanks for all the comments - you're a staple here!


Why thank you so much. I appreciate the kind words. Last week was a rough week for me, I said some things to Andre I shouldn't have said. I was very immature in the managing of my feelings and emotions, but I'm going to try and be more positive around here. I can't afford not to come around here and tell everybody about my new discoveries.

I like your posts too. You do a lot of reading and your knowledge of classical music is definitely superior to my own.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> Thanks for all the comments - you're a staple here!


A Staple is a straight thingy that is bent so that its start and finish face the same way? is that what you are saying?


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Andante*

Here we use staple to refer to things necessary like a particular food that is a staple in your diet. To me classical music is a staple, I need my fix.

I am probably using it wrong - I have been known to use slang.

MI
Glad to read your posts again. Like you I am always looking for something new to learn.


----------

